# have you had a top limb make noise when you first draw it back?



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Take it into your shop and have them lube the limb pockets and behind the spacers where your yoke loops attach to. My AM32 is doing the same thing!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, mine's doing the same right now, but I don't want to risk changing the tune. Any harm, besides that anoying noise, of waiting until the end of outdoor season to lube it up?


----------



## jonathanryan (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to have my shop lube it up real nice after my next two archery shoots and I'll start over fresh I guess thanks for the input gents. Let me know how yours work out. I'll do the same to help y'all out. Again thanks.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I have had a lot of Hoyts - some do it and some don't. I have taken them down and lubed and it goes away but most of the time I live with it. It only creaks once and then out of sight (hearing) out of mind. Never had a problem


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

montigre said:


> Yeah, mine's doing the same right now, but I don't want to risk changing the tune. Any harm, besides that anoying noise, of waiting until the end of outdoor season to lube it up?


I don't think it will hurt anything to wait, but I don't. If you or your shop are careful and make sure you don't take any twists in or out of your cables and string (hint do one end at a time) you won't affect the tune on your bow.


----------



## jonathanryan (Nov 4, 2009)

I was really worried when this started because most of us have to take out a loan for this kinda bow. I'd hate to have to repair it all in all.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got a 6 year old Pro Elite and it has done this every since I got it. Of course for the first year I thought it my bones that were cracking on the first pull.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've got a 6 year old Pro Elite and it has done this every since I got it. Of course for the first year I thought it my bones that were c
> racking on the first pull.


It is your bones, not your bow in your case!!!:wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Its common on the New Hoyt RX recurves.


----------



## jonathanryan (Nov 4, 2009)

is there a true fix for this?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

My '04 pro- tec did it and my '06 pro-elite does the same thing. Developed within the last year. Lubing the pockets as someone suggested already is the fix...or just ignore it...


----------



## jonathanryan (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool well like I said after the next two tourneys I'm gonna take it all apart and lube her up nicely. Lol so thanks for all the inputs. Have a good season gents.


----------

